# ABIDJAN | Projects & Construction



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

ABIDJAN | Projects & Construction International Thread. 🇨🇮


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Abidjan Expo Park | U/C 

Project Description : Creation of an exhibition center and a conference center capable of hosting trade fairs, sporting events and conferences with a maximum capacity of 6,000 and 10,000 seats.

Developer : PFO AFRICA

Architect : PIERRE FAKHOURY ( IVORIAN-LEBANESE ARCHITECT)

Cost : 1bn CFA

Date of Completion : Probably 2022












































*























































*CONSTRUCTION STATUS :




 (July 2021)*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Abatta Village | U/C

Project Description : Abatta Village rises on the lagoon edge of the city of Abidjan. Stretching over 3 hectares of greenery in Abatta (near Bingerville), the complex includes 226 apartments divided into 36 Townhouses in Duplex and 190 apartments ranging from 2 to 5 rooms.
With their sober architecture with clean lines, the various buildings testify to the modernity and standing of the place.
Benefiting from the freshness of the light winds coming from the Ébrié lagoon, the complex, with its paths bordered by green spaces, is a pleasant place for walks in a setting punctuated by islands of greenery.
With more than 40% of the land footprint dedicated to nature, Abatta Village asserts itself as a privileged oasis.
In order to offer a habitat in which services and leisure are combined with the residential offer, Abatta Village also has retail, office and leisure spaces (sports complex, marina).

Developer : Koffi & Diabaté Architects

Architects : Koffi & Diabaté Architects

Cost : ??

Date of Completion : 2023












































































































*



http://abattavillage.com/


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Ivoire Trade Center | Completed

Project Description : See in their official website Ivoire-Trade-Center - Abidjan

Developer : PFO Africa

Architect : PIERRE FAKHOURY

Cost : ??

Date of Completion : 2021

Render : 





































Real images : 












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ECO-SMART VILLAGE DA VINCI LABION | U/C

Project Description : 
Located along the shoreline of Labion Lake, 20 kilometers from the Abidjan city center, the Eco-Smart Village Da Vinci Labion involves the construction of 1000 apartments and 300 villas, which are targeted to an audience of medium-high income. The area will act as an attraction pole for those who enjoy a wealthy and comfortable lifestyle next to the sea all year round. Furthermore, a certain percentage of the apartments will be offered as time share accommodations to those who are willing to stay for limited periods of time. The development program includes the creation of several facilities: sports and recreational center, 24-hour medical facility, hotel and conference center, school, cultural space, playgrounds, supermarket and co-working spaces. Additional services such as the connection to the city and event planning service are provided to the residents.*
_*The organic design of the street network and the provision of large green spaces ensure the integration into the landscape while respecting the natural values of the area. The key features of the project are the waterfront promenade and the squares, which invite the residents to use the public space and encourage the social interaction.
Energy saving systems and smart technologies incorporated in the design lead to the creation of a safe and smart district. The village, which is autonomous energetically, works like a living organism; solar panels and wind turbines, smartly placed all over the area, produce sufficient energy to meet the needs of the whole complex. Specifically, a complete renewable energy system is installed on each residential unit which contributes to the whole community thus building a network of energy production.
The project is designed according to the principles of a ‘sponge city’ in order to address the flooding. Therefore, methods of environmental development are being followed such as the creation of ‘mini-forests’ and the construction of green walls, green roofs and permeable pavements. In addition, local materials and technologies are employed thus boosting the local economy while ensuring comfort and environmental sustainability.*_
*The initiative goals to establish an active and vivid pole of development, which will attract Ivorian and international interest as well.
*
_*Developer : DRA & U Architects

Architect : DRA & U Architects

Cost : 60BN Euro *_

*Date of Completion : ??*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*ARTS AND CULTURAL COMPLEX OF GRAND-BASSAM | Proposed 


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*LE PARC D'AKOUEDO / U/C

Project Description : https://www.philippeniez.com/projet/akouedo-le-parc/

Developer : Ivorian Government

Architects : https://www.philippeniez.com/projet/akouedo-le-parc/

Cost : 96 bn CFA 

Date of Completion : ??












































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Les Jardins d’Angré | U/C 

144 Units *
.
.
.

*Les Jardins d'Angré offer luxury apartments with modern and friendly architecture. With its gardens and shops, this new project welcomes you to offer you a secure living environment, a haven of peace where comfort and serenity will bring you happiness on a daily basis.


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Florida city | U/C 

4050 Units 
.
.
.

On 44 hectares of land located in the town of AHOUE, Florida City is the latest of the ADDOHA Group's real estate projects in Abidjan. Due to its geographical position, it constitutes the natural extension of the Angré district.

Florida City provides its residents with walks, multipurpose sports fields, children's play areas and many amenities. All the infrastructures and shops near the site have been designed to facilitate their daily lives.

Beyond simple accommodation, Florida City has all the assets to offer its inhabitants a very pleasant and high quality living environment.


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Maison Albar sets course for Africa.*










Known for these five-star boutique hotels in Paris and in the provinces, Maison Albar Hotels is preparing to take an important step in Africa with the announcement, on World Tourism Day in Abidjan, of three establishments expected in Côte d'Ivoire In the coming years. Hotels that are part of the country's tourism strategy “Sublime Côte d'Ivoire” and will strengthen the diversity of the country's hotel offer by playing on several niches. Thus, from 2022, a Maison Albar will be installed on an artificial island in the Ebrié lagoon, a project developed in association with the Société des Palaces de Cocody.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Boulevard du Monde | Planned *
.
.
.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Tour Entente | U/C *
.
.
.
































































*Construction vídeo from april 2021 



*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Boulevard du Monde | Planned *


very nice!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Ivoire Trade Center | Completed
> 
> Project Description : See in their official website Ivoire-Trade-Center - Abidjan
> 
> ...


The first lady Dominique Ouattara proceeded this Thursday, September 30 to the inauguration of the Ivory Trade Center (ITC), the latest of PFO Africa projects in Cocody.


















Côte d'Ivoire : Dominique Ouattara inaugure l’Ivoire Trade Center de PFO Africa à Abidjan - Abidjan.net News


La première dame Dominique Ouattara a procédé ce jeudi 30 septembre à l’inauguration de l’Ivoire Trade Center (ITC), le dernier né des projets de PFO Africa à Cocody.« Ce magnifique centre d'affaires traduit la vitalité de nos entreprises et comble un vide dans ce bel environnement à...




news.abidjan.net


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*HÔTEL RITZ CARLTON | U/C
.
.
.*

Revitalization of the hotel sector in Côte d'Ivoire:
Ritz Carlton hotel construction project in Abidjan

A memorandum of understanding for the construction of the first Ritz Carlton Hotel in Sub-Saharan Africa has been signed between the company and the State of Côte d'Ivoire, represented by the Ministries of Construction, Tourism, Economy and Finance and the State Secretariat to the Prime Minister in charge of the budget and the State portfolio.

This hotel complex will certainly help to fill the deficit in terms of hospitality and therefore to strengthen the tourism sector in the Ivory Coast.
The "Ritz-Carlton" hotels are an international five-star luxury brand, with 91 (ninety-one) hotels located around the world, only one of which is in Africa, in Egypt. First hotel operating under the Ritz-Carlton brand in sub-Saharan Africa.

Located in the Ambassades district in Cocody on the edge of the lagoon, with a total area of 34,617m2, the hotel will be built on the former BNETD site. The building will have 223 (two hundred and twenty three) bedrooms with a congress area, as well as twelve high standing independent villas intended for sale.

The state also undertakes to make the site of the Hotel Sebroko available to BNETD in order to relocate its offices there.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

* PALAIS LUMEN | U/C
.
.
.*

Residential bioclimatic building project in downtown Abidjan, Côte d’Ivoire.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Green Building | U/C 
.
.
.



































*


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Eco village looks really nice. Seems like its powered completely by solar.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Le Baie de Cocody | U/C
.
.
.*









* 



























































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Information technology and biotechnology village Project Grand Bassam | U/C
.
.
.


























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*TOUR FIRST ( TOF)
*ALMOST COMPLETED*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*TOURS OCEAN | PROPOSED*

Description : 112 offices; 39 apartments; 19 stores; Restaurant, Gym and Conference Area

PA.Ark Arquitetos

*

























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*LIGHT PUZZLE | PROPOSED*

Description : 41 apartments; 4 offices; 6 stores; Supermarket

PA.Ark Arquitetos


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*PORT BOUET DEVELOPMENT | U/C*

The project aims to develop the coast of Port-Bouët, the site is a virgin seafront of 10 km. Located at the exit of Abidjan, the site will be composed of several modules:

A layout of the seaside for hiking
Cycle roads
Souvenir shops
Catering areas (fast-food, cafes, refreshments, restaurants around the world, etc.)
Leisure and sports areas (volleyball, basketball, skateboarding, etc.)
An installation of human-powered sports equipment
An open-air space for relaxation (cinema, shows, etc.)
A police station with officers on bikes, on horseback ...
A hygiene office


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Hôtels Accor ( Hôtels Novotel & Adagio) | U/C*

Construction of the new Accor hotel complex on VGE Boulevard in Abidjan, Côte d'Ivoire, is well advanced. Inspired by the tilt of the city grid in relation to that of the sun's path, the Novotel features prefabricated shade panels that rise from elevation to elevation, catching light and transforming the built masses in platonic sets without scale. In addition to acting as a passive approach to temperature regulation for the building and saving energy throughout the year, the sculptural silhouette eliminates most of the visual reading of the slabs to give the building its status as an urban landmark, despite being only 18 stories high. The skin is made of ultra-high performance white concrete (UHPC) and cast in molds cut by our 7-axis robotic arm. While the Novotel is extremely mineral, the Adagio face is read like a huge vertical forest, teeming with a lush variety of native trees that extend from a common courtyard with its swimming pool and terraces. This grafting of vegetation not only stifles the bustling sounds of the city, but offers guests the extensive choice of sea or forest. The complex presents a spectacular opposition between minerals and plants, thrives on the rich history and natural setting of Abidjan, and eagerly awaits the urban development of the region.




















__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1443918813251133441


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*BRT Yopougon-Bingerville (20 km) *

Construction work on the East-West line of BRT Yopougon-Bingerville (20 km) will begin at the end of 2021. The BRT is part of the Abidjan Urban Mobility Project (PMUA) for a total amount of 457 M EUR. The PMUA will provide support to the Société des Transports Abidjanaises (SOTRA) with the construction of new bus depots and also the renewal of the Ivorian car fleet in order to professionalize the transport sector. 









(ELECTRIC BUS TO Yopougon-Bingerville 20 km)


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Métro d’Abidjan | U/C *

The Abidjan Metro Line 1 Project is a public passenger transport service project that complements existing transport services that are currently unable to satisfy both qualitatively and quantitative, the strong expression of transport demand between the different municipalities that make up the Autonomous District of Abidjan, in particular along the north-south axis. Line 1 of the Abidjan Metro aims to:

Improve mobility, the fluidity of urban traffic and the quality of life through the development of public transport;
Qualitatively and quantitatively increase the supply of public transport in Abidjan, in particular on the north-south axis (from Anyama to Félix Houphouët-Boigny Airport);
Reduce environmental and social nuisances (atmospheric and noise pollution and accidents involving transport vehicles).
The project has a multimodal vocation; the daily movements of the inhabitants of Abidjan will be facilitated by connections between the metro, buses, taxis, cars and any other soft mode (pedestrian and cyclist).

The Abidjan Metro Line 1 project was the subject of a concession agreement between the State of Côte d'Ivoire and the Société des Transports Abidjanais sur Rail (STAR).


*Location*Abidjan, Ivory Coast)*Type*Metro*Entry into service*2025*Network length*37.4 km*Stations*20*Oars*26 (Alstom) in 2024*Attendance*540,000 passengers / day in 2024*Rail spacing*1,435 m*Owner*State of Ivory Coast*Dealer*Société de Transport Abidjanais sur Rail (STAR)*Operating speed*80 km / h*Design speed*90 km / h

This Project cost *920 billion CFA francs (1.4 billion euros; 1.7 billion US dollars)*, and is entirely financed by France via the French Treasury and the French Development Agency.










*Animated Video of the project : *


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*INAUGURATION / IVOIRO-KOREAN SPORTS AND CULTURAL CENTER ALASSANE OUATTARA





























































































































*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*NOOM PALMS ASSINE*

1 restaurant / 2 bar / 2 swimming pools / Fitness room / Spa /
Conference center / 1 kids club / 1 beach bar


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

* FINANCIAL VALLEY *

With an area of 2000 m², located in the municipality of Cocody on the Riviera Golf Course between the Russian Embassy and the Grand Mosque. The realization of a mixed real estate complex (Residential, office and commercial) of two R + 5 buildings.


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice projects!


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Abidjan Expo Park | U/C
> 
> Project Description : Creation of an exhibition center and a conference center capable of hosting trade fairs, sporting events and conferences with a maximum capacity of 6,000 and 10,000 seats.
> 
> ...


Construction update 2022


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Abidjan Expo Park | U/C
> 
> Project Description : Creation of an exhibition center and a conference center capable of hosting trade fairs, sporting events and conferences with a maximum capacity of 6,000 and 10,000 seats.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Orange Headquarters | Completed in January.






























*


----------



## BDJN (8 mo ago)

the construction of the F Tower started with the beginning of the concrete pouring of the basement levels since few weeks...


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

BDJN said:


> the construction of the F Tower started with the beginning of the concrete pouring of the basement levels since few weeks...
> View attachment 3316654


Source?


----------



## BDJN (8 mo ago)

For the picture ? From lebanco.net. Sorry to forget it.
About the project, my sources are very sure… 
Unfortunately not much data is available on the internet about this big project -/


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Orange Headquarters | Completed in January.
> 
> View attachment 3212697
> 
> ...


More Photos :


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*SINDIA HQ Building | To start construction this year !!!

















*

Architects : Log into Facebook*

*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Housing Complex " GREEN" in Abidjan.

Completed in 2014

Architects : Koffi & Diabaté Group*


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Great article in Le Figaro. "12 years after the civil war, building fever has taken hold of Abidjan again."

Subtile: "The Ivorian economic capital is bubbling, for the pleasure of the new middle class."

Click on pdf for large scale view.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

A few excerpts from the article translated in English:


> Only 19 y/o, Yacouba [watchman at the construction site of the 283-meter Tour F] was born during the civil war. He did not experience the opulence of Abidjan in the first decades after independence, but he can see since 2011 the transfiguration of a city that nothing seems to be able to stop. "You go 10 years back and you don't recognize the city. Abidjan has become like New York City!" he jokes.





> Minister-governor of the Autonomous District of Abidjan since 2011, Robert Beugré-Mambé is the face of this evolution. In the space of 12 years, his situation, like that of Abidjan, has changed totally. In February 2010, Robert Beugré-Mambé was the president of the independent electoral commission in charge of ensuring free elections. Accused of frauds [by the Gbagbo camp] in favor of the then political opponent, Alassane Ouattara, he was a recluse inside his villa, protected from the forces of president Laurent Gbagbo by militants from the opposition. Since then, Ouattara has come to power and has projected Robert Beugré-Mambé at the front line of Ivorian politics. "Abidjan, that's him!" ran the headline of the _Jeune Afrique_ magazine last year. A graduate from the Ecole nationale supérieure des travaux publics d'Abidjan [Superior National School of Public Works of Abidjan] who worked for technical engineering firms and for the Ministry of Construction, he sees himself as a builder. "We want to turn Abidjan into a city that matters", he says.


They then talk of the new bridges under construction over the lagoon, and of the 283-meter Tour F under construction.


> At a height of 283 meters, it will host administrative services, as well as the offices of private companies, a 5-star hotel, and even a space dedicated to official state ceremonies on the 61st floor. At the entrance of the building site, under a mango tree, Yacouba [the watchman] looks at the first floors already above ground. "For sure at home where I live it's not like that", he smiles. Every morning the watchman spends an hour and a half in a "gbaka", the minibus that carries him from Yopougon (the huge working-class district to the west of the city) to the Plateau. "In my neighborhood, houses are not taller than 2 floors!", he laughs.





> "Abidjan is not only the Plateau", reminds Robert Beugré-Mambé. He knows it for sure, since he's been député [representative] of Songon, a commune [municipality] of Greater Abidjan to the west of Yopougon since 2018. "The Plateau is being transformed, and that's quite natural, since this is the flagship of the city. But the rest of Greater Abidjan too." The minister-governor highlights the construction of social housing, the electrification and extension of the potable water network to the margins of the city.





> But it's also under the influence of an emerging middle class that the city is being transformed. Everywhere in Abidjan cafés, fastfood restaurants and shopping malls have multiplied to respond to the demand of those Abidjan residents whose purchasing power has improved.





> A study from 2018 found that 26.4% of the Ivorian population could be ranked as middle class, those people "at the top of the lower class and at the bottom of the upper class", as people like to call them here. Indeed since 2011 Côte d'Ivoire has registered an average economic growth of 8 to 9% per year, which has allowed the return of a middle class which had totally disappeared after 10 years of political troubles. This middle class was already observed during the 1980s when Côte d'Ivoire was experiencing its "economic miracle", but the devaluation of the CFA franc [in 1994], the lowering prices of coca, and the debt crisis had started to impoverish this middle class, which the war of the 2000s extinguished.





> Today in Abidjan there are 9 shopping malls, 9 Burger King restaurants, and almost as many KFC restaurants, a sign of the profound transformation in the consumption habits. "There's a middle class in Abidjan that was eager for this sort of offerings. When we opened our first restaurant in 2015, there was a 5-6 hours' line!", remembers Louis Gascoin, then director of Burger King Côte d'Ivoire. If the first Burger King restaurants were established in the upscale areas of Abidjan, today they open in Yopougon or at La Palmeraie, and KFC opened a restaurant in Angré, another area popular with the middle class.





> At the Ivoire Trade Center, ninth and last shopping mall so far, Philippe and Christine are sitting at a table outside the Monop'Ivoir. The place is the chic place to be. [...] Philippe Koiko is an employee in a bank, he's 26 y/o and he earns 250,000 CFA francs per month, i.e. 380 euros. A significant income in a country where 60% of the population lives with less than 2 dollars per day. "We come here on weekends to stroll around, enjoy ourselves. We take selfies. It's a nice place.", he smiles. Philippe Koiko is the son of a low ranking civil servant who took advantage of the housing bubble to sell at a high price some land about 50 kilometers from Abidjan. "We live better than our parents, no doubt about it. They experienced wars, crises. Us, we think of the future."





> On the banks of the Ebrié lagoon, people like to say that "Abidjan is sweet". The city, its dynamism, its opportunities are attracting people. "Not only in Côte d'Ivoire, but in all of West Africa", explains the minister-governor Robert Beugré-Mambé. Between 2005 and 2018, the urban footprint expanded by 106 km², that is equivalent to the City of Paris: no wonder, in 2010 the metropolis had 4 million inhabitants, and today there are 5.5 million [in fact 6.3 million at the 2021 census, that 5.5 million figure was from 2018, but Le Figaro apparently hasn't heard of the 2021 census]. Land pressure has seen land prices skyrocketing, and buyers must now make a return on investment. "Land owners want to build taller and cheaper, but that requires technical expertise that most masons don't have", explains Lanciné Sidibé, who heads the building permit administration. Four buildings have collapsed since the beginning of 2022, and 11 collapsed in 2021, 9 in 2020. In Angré, where he lives, Philippe Koiko knows some families bereaved by those building collapses. "That's also Abidjan. We want to run before we can walk."


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Are there any plans to upgrade the terminal at Abidjan's international airport? The city seems to be on un upward trend and could use a modern terminal to match its aspirations.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

The government was hoping to increase the airport traffic from 2 million passengers in 2017 to 5 million passengers in 2022, and 10 million passengers in 2025. Of course the Covid crisis has wrecked those ambitious goals. Abidjan airport's traffic reached a peak of 2.3 million in 2019, then fell due to Covid-19. In 2021 it recovered slightly but was only at 1.5 million passengers. Real recovery should take place in 2022. The government is now counting on 5 million passengers by 2025.

Modernisation and expansion of the airport terminal was started in 2017, and was supposed to take place in 3 phases (of course perturbed by the Covid crisis). 42 billion CFA francs (64 million €) were budgeted in 2017 for the modernisation and expansion of the airport terminal. The goal of the Ivorian authorities is to turn the Abidjan airport into the largest air hub in West Africa.









Côte d’Ivoire : 42 milliards Fcfa pour la modernisation de l’aéroport d’Abidjan


Les travaux d’extension et de modernisation de l’aéroport international d’Abidjan ont été lancés samedi par le premier ministre Amadou Gon Coulibaly. Dotés d’une enveloppe estimée à 42 milliards Fcfa, ils permettront d'accroître la capacité de l’aéroport qui ambitionne d’accueillir 5 millions de...




afrique.latribune.fr





The government has also launched Air Côte d'Ivoire (Côte d'Ivoire had no more national airline after the collapse of Air Afrique in 2002). They basically want to copy the success of Ethiopian Airlines, and turn Abidjan into a regional hub with Air Côte d'Ivoire the same way the Ethiopian authorities were able to turn Addis Ababa into a regional hub thanks to Ethiopian Airlines. The collapse of Air Afrique in 2002 was badly felt by the elites in Francophone Africa. A bit like the Pan Am collapse in the USA. The prestigious carrier from the 1970s-1980s that suddenly disappeared. So they are eager to recover that prestige. For some time they tried to relaunch a cross-national company like Air Afrique, but when it proved impossible Côte d'Ivoire decided to go it alone.

That was Air Afrique:









And this is Air Côte d'Ivoire:









A video showing the expansion of the airport launched in 2017 (of course delayed due to Covid). At 2:50 in the video, the dedicated terminal planned for private aviation (i.e. private jets for businessmen). At 3:40, the enlarged international terminal as it is planned.






Another video showing those expansions:






The expansion of the terminals is itself part of a larger project called "Aérocité", which will create a new tourist district around the airport at a cost of 1.8 billion USD.






These are some drawings of the international terminal expansion:

The current international terminal:









The 1st phase of expansion of the international terminal, bringing its capacity to 5 million passengers:









The 2nd phase of expansion, bringing the capacity to 10 million passengers:









You can find these with more details in this video, if you understand French. The director of the airport is interviewed at length there, and they show various plans and 3D models.






After the Covid crisis, the government of Côte d'Ivoire received the backing of the French government last year for the expansion of the Abidjan airport (financial agreement signed with the French minister of finance last year):









As a result the Chinese were not selected for the expansion, and instead it is the French company Bouygues that will build the new infrastructure at the airport, same as for the Métro of Abidjan.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Another tower in Abidjan whose construction is due to start soon, Tour Cacao, 28 floors, 131-meter high. Designed by Paris and Madrid-based Studio Maac, it should be completed in 2025 and host the Conseil du café-cacao (CCC), the public regulator of the coffee and cocoa agrobusiness in Côte d'Ivoire. CCC will move from their current tower, Immeuble Caistab, to this modern new tower.

That's immeuble Caistab (105-meter high):









And that's their future headquarters, Tour Cacao (131-meter high):


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Demolition work to clear the right-of-way (ROW) of Abidjan's Métro Line 1 has been restarted. Since August 18, 2022, the authorities are busy demolishing the buildings that had been built legally or illegally on Line 1's right-of-way (route) over the years.

Construction of Abidjan's Métro Line 1 suffered some delays in recent years due to the 2020 presidential election, the deaths of 2 consecutive prime ministers in 2020 and 2021 (due to health issues), the Covid-19 crisis, and the big task of tracking legal land owners and illegal squatters, negotiating their peaceful departure and rehousing, and offering financial compensations (this required dozens of information meetings in the various municipalities crossed by Line 1).

Work is now resuming in earnest, but they first need to clear the route of Line 1. The houses of 13,500 people are being demolished.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

6 new ship-to-shore container cranes have arrived from China to equip the newly-built 2nd container terminal of Abidjan's harbor. The 2nd container terminal is due to open in November, and will more than double the handling capacity of containers at Abidjan, bringing it to 2.5 million TEUs (from currently 1 million). It was built at a cost of 269 billion CFA francs (410 million €) to outcompete Tema Harbour, in Greater Accra, which built a large new container terminal between 2017 and 2019 to supplant Abidjan as the main container hub in West Africa.






Terminal 2 under construction by land reclamation:


















Ready to open now, with the newly arrived cranes:









Terminal 1, which was the only container terminal at Abidjan until now:









General view of both terminals:


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Entire neighborhood in Koumassi bulldozed to make way for line 1 of the Métro of Abidjan.






Further along the line in Port-Bouët (near Abidjan's airport), residents are shocked at the news their dwellings are going to be demolished, and they are protesting:


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*University Hospital Center (CHU) of Abobo , North Abidjan.








*






















































Infrastructures sanitaires: Les travaux du CHU d'Abobo lancés - NORD SUD


Le Premier ministre, Patrick Achi , a procédé ce samedi 30 juillet 2022 au lancement des…




www.nordsud.info


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Air Côte d'Ivoire has a cute livery, I really like the green on the fuselage. I'm glad it doesn't have an outdated concept or look like what you see on so many carriers around the world.
This thread is exciting because Abidjan is getting the right investments it needs for its future: port expansion, new metro to alleviate traffic and a lovely terminal to greet the crowds who want to see Cote d'Ivoire's transformation. I live in a middle income country that is investing in stupid things that don't matter and real estate is the only thing getting built. Residential towers and offices are nice to look at but they don't prepare a nation for economic integration with the world.


----------



## Voineinfo (7 mo ago)

Abidjan is very much a work in progress though. There was this documentary on Youtube recently, about gridlock in Abidjan, and how commuting has become insane due to the population and car boom (6.3 million people at the December 2021 census, growing at 215,000 people per year). It will take more than 1 metro line, 2 new bridges over the lagoon and a couple urban motorways to solve the problem... The work of the Ivorian authorities is like the work of Sisyphus in the Greek myth, it's never enough and they always have to start again.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

MarciuSky2 said:


> *Abidjan Expo Park | U/C
> 
> Project Description : Creation of an exhibition center and a conference center capable of hosting trade fairs, sporting events and conferences with a maximum capacity of 6,000 and 10,000 seats.
> 
> ...


October 2022


----------



## darren.schemmer (9 mo ago)

Voineinfo said:


> Abidjan is very much a work in progress though. There was this documentary on Youtube recently, about gridlock in Abidjan, and how commuting has become insane due to the population and car boom (6.3 million people at the December 2021 census, growing at 215,000 people per year). It will take more than 1 metro line, 2 new bridges over the lagoon and a couple urban motorways to solve the problem... The work of the Ivorian authorities is like the work of Sisyphus in the Greek myth, it's never enough and they always have to start again.


Abidjan needs more housing close to where people work and more work where people live. The traffic jams are all in one direction - into Plateau in the morning, out of Plateau in the afternoon. It's a 1970s pattern. The new metro line will bring a lot of change to this pattern.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

The city should plan an "Abidjan 2" right next to the existing city just to maintain the fantastic economic growth but without the errors made with the first by creating an efficient network of sustainable ressources (used waters), roads for bicycles + new bus lines.

It would enable to transfer a part of humans flows towards this renewed part of the city in order to let "breathe" the other.


----------



## darren.schemmer (9 mo ago)

Axelferis said:


> The city should plan an "Abidjan 2" right next to the existing city just to maintain the fantastic economic growth but without the errors made with the first by creating an efficient network of sustainable ressources (used waters), roads for bicycles + new bus lines.
> 
> It would enable to transfer a part of humans flows towards this renewed part of the city in order to let "breathe" the other.


It looks like something like this may happen with the development of Aerocité.


----------



## aquaticko (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, hopefully too, Cote d'Ivoire will likewise build a rail connection with Ghana. West Africa's major cities are very well setup for a future high-speed rail from at least Lagos to Abidjan, perhaps even further east and west.

If there's anything for all of Africa to learn from European, American, and East Asian development over the last century, it's to minimize the amount of money wasted on private car infrastructure. Build cities around walking, cycling, and rail transportation, instead, to save on pollution, finances, and to promote economic efficiency.


----------



## darren.schemmer (9 mo ago)

aquaticko said:


> Yes, hopefully too, Cote d'Ivoire will likewise build a rail connection with Ghana. West Africa's major cities are very well setup for a future high-speed rail from at least Lagos to Abidjan, perhaps even further east and west.
> 
> If there's anything for all of Africa to learn from European, American, and East Asian development over the last century, it's to minimize the amount of money wasted on private car infrastructure. Build cities around walking, cycling, and rail transportation, instead, to save on pollution, finances, and to promote economic efficiency.


A rail line for goods shipment would be a game changer too


----------



## Brisinfo (8 mo ago)

Inauguration of the new container terminal at the port of Abidjan. One of the largest and deepest in Africa, built to receive the biggest container ships.






Video showing the different stages of construction:


----------



## CaliforniaJones (Apr 9, 2009)

FELIX HOUPHOUËT-BOIGNY AIRPORT IN ABIDJAN: PRIME MINISTER PATRICK ACHI LAUNCHES THE THIRD PHASE OF THE EXPANSION












> Abidjan, December 20, 2022 – The Ivorian Prime Minister, Patrick Achi, launched on December 19, 2022 in Abidjan, the third phase of the extension works of the Felix Houphouet-Boigny International Airport (FHB), which will enable to meet the increase in passenger traffic.
> 
> “Modernizing and expanding our airport is to strengthen this central hub of West Africa, towards the reference markets that are the 130 million French-speaking inhabitants of WAEMU and the 400 million of ECOWAS,” said Patrick Achi.
> 
> The Head of Government also revealed that this modernization will enable the air sector to further accelerate the dynamics of Ivorian growth, whose long-term average is over 7%, by welcoming more investors, entrepreneurs and tourists.


Africa Aero


----------



## Brisinfo (8 mo ago)

Work going on on line 1 of the Abidjan Métro. They are diverting water pipes to make way for track laying. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612530029367287838

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1612411008555048960

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1611840190296776710


----------

